

Interview with Scott Wheeler, co-founder of YC-backed startup Directed Edge - hussong
http://www.arenabiz.ro/interviu-cu-scott-wheeler-fondatorul-unui-startup-finantat-de-y-combinator/

======
hussong
The intro is in Romanian, but don't worry, the body is in English.

------
NathanKP
First try using Google translate with language autodetect yielded:
"Translation from English to English not supported."

After a few more tries I landed on Romanian to English:

[http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&...](http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ro&tl=en&u=http://www.arenabiz.ro/interviu-
cu-scott-wheeler-fondatorul-unui-startup-finantat-de-y-
combinator/&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhhse8-E6JMYyxC5Bt3EiULPWBKK0w)

------
gcheong
A weird side effect of visiting this site was that Facebook started serving me
the Romanian version of Facebook and wouldn't let go until I set it back to
English(US).

------
vaksel
for those who don't know Scott Wheeler = wheels on HN

------
Eugenia
I'm sorry about all the translation hassles. If I knew it would be read by so
many people outside Romania, I would have made in English in the first place.

Thanks for visiting. :)

